# Secret Valentine



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

is there going to be a Secret Valentine. like the secret santa but for valentines? boy send to girl. girl sends to boy?

just a thought!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

that's a good idea. I'd join for sure.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

is there an equal amount of guys?


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i mean boy doggies


----------



## Chi foreva (Dec 3, 2009)

oh Bruiser would love to join in !!


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

macy and jordan would love this too!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

aww cute idea... I never thought of that..Id be happy to organize it if anyone is interested in me doing it..I had a blast with the ss..


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> aww cute idea... I never thought of that..Id be happy to organize it if anyone is interested in me doing it..I had a blast with the ss..


that would be great. We could just send a cute valentine card and maybe one pressie or something like that. It would be fun.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

MarieUkxx said:


> that would be great. We could just send a cute valentine card and maybe one pressie or something like that. It would be fun.



Something simple would be a great idea after all its the thought that counts not the amount spent..Ive asked for aproval just waiting to hear back


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> Something simple would be a great idea after all its the thought that counts not the amount spent..Ive asked for aproval just waiting to hear back


Yeah that's what i thought just something simple to say I love you. It would be so sweet


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

MarieUkxx said:


> Yeah that's what i thought just something simple to say I love you. It would be so sweet


I agree...hopefully we will be able to do it..


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

you should deffo start this appleblossom 

and MarieUkxx - good idea!! a cute card and one special gift 

that way more people might be up for it as its not much!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper would love it...he is such a flirt


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

We would love to be in it too! Pedro and Max are sweethearts anyway!!!:love1:


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Draco and I would love to participate, sending some love when the winter starts to feel so endless and overwhelming.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody would love to be included! Neat idea!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

wow seems alot of ppl are interested..... just waiting to hear back with the yes or no...


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

hiro says he wants a valentine!!!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I would do it! That would be fun!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Brody and Isis need to do each other because Isis has a crush on him.lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie and Tootsie would love to have a secret valentine too :love7: :love7:


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Such a fun idea !! I think there might be more "boys" in on it than girls !! LOL


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

we are in


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Well in case if theres more boys Fifi will join in if you want! Tiny wants one too! Kiki & Hope can if you need more girls!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

how do yu pick your secret valenitine to give a gift to then? SOrry im having a blonde day! lol


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

My crew would love to be included, especially Izzy since his "sisters" pick on him about his beautiful hair and pull his tail! 
One question tho, can the small gift be something handmade?
Looking forward to this!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Lola and Cookie are in too. Lola's hoping to get Brody (hint, hint) ;-)


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I would be interested in Secret Valentine. I would just like to see more specific
rules about how it will run. And, it would be nice if people did not post about
their gifts until closer to Valentine's Day...

Marie--everyone wants Brody LOL!

I'm sending Valentines to the Chi Ppl who exchanged Christmas Cards with me. 
I hope to get another photo card of Tabitha and Jerry ready in time


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes i love Jerry & Tabitha they are gorgeous! who chooses who gets who? The person who thoguht of it?


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> how do yu pick your secret valenitine to give a gift to then? SOrry im having a blonde day! lol


Joanne will be oprganising this  She will pair people up randomly i suppose



Wahmom said:


> My crew would love to be included, especially Izzy since his "sisters" pick on him about his beautiful hair and pull his tail!
> One question tho, can the small gift be something handmade?
> Looking forward to this!


Any little gift is more than welcome. its up to you 



Jerry'sMom said:


> I would be interested in Secret Valentine. I would just like to see more specific
> rules about how it will run. And, it would be nice if people did not post about
> their gifts until closer to Valentine's Day...
> 
> ...


it will just be like Secret santa. You can choose one or all of your chis to put forward for valentines day. so that way each chi gets one gift. You just send your card from your chi to their valentine along with one gift


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

my comment to Marie and my card comments were separate from Secret Valentine--just a related subject.......... no need to quote me or explain it to me. Are you making the rules or is Appleblossom?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol everyone does want brody! 

hmmm a secret valentine...hmmm! dexter wants a valentine :cloud9:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

lol Brodys cute thats why!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

appleblossom asked me how it would work etc seen as i came up with the idea
i was quoting you just to reply to what you said


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> ....i was quoting you just to reply to what you said


you can quote a portion by using 4 periods to show where information was deleted.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh can i? i didnt know that. i thought you had to quote the whole thing


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Yes i love Jerry & Tabitha they are gorgeous!.....


awww, thanks!



pigeonsheep said:


> lol everyone does want brody!
> 
> hmmm a secret valentine...hmmm! dexter wants a valentine :cloud9:


yes, and everyone wants dexter too!



OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> lol Brodys cute thats why!


he is a little doll


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

nuh uh! everyone wants fluffy jerry too


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> oh can i? i didnt know that. i thought you had to quote the whole thing


you can delete portions. just don't add anything 
three dots are called an ellipsis. the fourth dot is the punctation if you left out a complete sentence. don't expect to find it in the forum rules; just google it.



pigeonsheep said:


> nuh uh! everyone wants fluffy jerry too


fluffy jerry


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

thankyou Jerry'smom


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

LOL - seems Brody is quite the little "stud muffin" on here!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Doesnt he just! Fifi likes Dexter  lol  x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol fifi! dexter wants more pics of fifi and crew! beg beg beg bark bark!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

still waiting for approval from the admin before an official post can be put up if you guys like you can pm me if you are interested in joining secret valentine


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

lol im trying in the middle fo getting the camera repaired  lol They'd make a well cute pair  lol x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh no! what happened to ur camera? i agree! fifi is a lovely face  how old is she?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks i dont know around 3/4 i think i bought her 2years ago to be around 8 months but she looks older then 3 to me? THe vet says 4 lol x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Ive got new pictures of Pumpkin though i got sent them a little while ago! in other pets


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Haven't heard anything yet?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

still waiting to hear back on approval..if anyone is interested in joining let me know please..


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

is this final now?  we should get a secret valentine list going on hehe


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Aww we'd do it!


Phoebe says thats fine if the other girls get Brody because she knows he truly only has eyes for her  She's sure he'll send her a gift anyway! LOL

Schroeder can't choose from all the gorgeous girls around though...


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Look at the sign up list! This is gonna be so much fun!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i got my sv something special! its coming by mail soon enough. woohoo!! i cant wait to see pics of my sv girl being all smiley from it  i also got the human a lil something, hope she likes it  now that everything is set to go im ready to write on the adorable card soon! wooooooooo!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i dont know who mine is yet... havent got my pm yet....


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Me neither. Anxious to know who Phoebe and Schroeder are paired with I better start figuring out some good ideas


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

will be pm'ing everyone tomorrow with their sv people!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> will be pm'ing everyone tomorrow with their sv people!!


Can't wait!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

WHEE,we're working away on our valentines and having a blast doing it-can't wait to send them out!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> will be pm'ing everyone tomorrow with their sv people!!


Thanks !!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> will be pm'ing everyone tomorrow with their sv people!!


ok,it's tomorrow!


----------



## Chi foreva (Dec 3, 2009)

ohhh I cant wait either and I have got some bits to send to a lucky little chi x


----------



## Chi foreva (Dec 3, 2009)

oh i have just seen i dont have enough posts yet ! oh well maybe next time


----------



## Rach <3's Bailey (Dec 30, 2009)

Add Bailey! He'll love it! :love1:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Rach <3's Bailey said:


> Add Bailey! He'll love it! :love1:


sorry the deadline is over to join


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

We got our S.V.- Yipeeeee!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie and Tootsie got there secret valentines too! Yay :love7: :love7:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

shopping! time for shopping!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Got mine....totally psyched!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Waiting for PetCo or PetSmart to get some Valentine goodies. Anyone know when they get that stuff in stock?


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

We got our Valentine Pick...yeah this is fun.


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

aww what a shame i missed the deadline i havnt been on the internet for a while  i missed secret santa too lol i need to keep up !! xx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

they should be getting the valentines thing in soon at petmsart. they already got the cards out...atleast over here they do lol. my guess is next week...somewhere towards the end of jan so ppl have enough time for the 14


----------



## Stark (Jan 13, 2010)

Lol what's secret santa and secret valentine?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Stark said:


> Lol what's secret santa and secret valentine?


it's an excuse to send and receive gifts as if they are from our Chi's 
names are drawn and you are notified who to send your gift to.
you don't know who the sender is until your receive your gift and their
name is revealed...


----------



## Stark (Jan 13, 2010)

Awh that sounds really cute. I'd love to have my two boys involved.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i am happy to say my sv shopping is done...
the cutest part of it all was my niece who happens to be 4 thinks hiro should marry his SV chi girl and was trying to convince me to buy her a wedding dress and flowers and asking if shes coming to live with me or what!?
haha gotta love kids


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

haha so cute! x


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

WeLoveHiro said:


> i am happy to say my sv shopping is done...
> the cutest part of it all was my niece who happens to be 4 thinks hiro should marry his SV chi girl and was trying to convince me to buy her a wedding dress and flowers and asking if shes coming to live with me or what!?
> haha gotta love kids


awwww that is so sweet. Well I've got Charlie's S.V gift just got to get a nice card.


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Is it too late to join? x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Small But Mighty said:


> Is it too late to join? x


yes; sorry, but I think it closed on the 10th and names have already been
assigned. Here is the link to the main thread: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=47278&highlight=Secret+Valentine


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> yes; sorry, but I think it closed on the 10th and names have already been
> assigned. Here is the link to the main thread: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=47278&highlight=Secret+Valentine


Ohh darn it  
I will have to do it next year x


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

yay!! we sent off our present today watchout valentine it should be arriving in a week give or take!!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Britney and Butter know who their special guys are, but they're wondering who got them!! :daisy:

I hope this rain goes away so I can take a trip to Petsmart (45 mins drive) and see if they have anything for this special occasion.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

We've had our secret valentine pressies ready for a while now, i just figured it was too soon to send. To me it doesnt feel like Valentines day till it gets closer to Feb. , so we'll wait alittle longer to send


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

mom is almost finished with the secret valentines she's doing. can't wait to send them out. we are so excited. we hope our sv likes what they get. max and daizy


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Aboslutely cannot wait to mail the gifts from Tabitha and Jerry :love7:
I plan to get to the post office next week--definitely no later than Feb 1st.
I don't want to take a chance on anything not getting there!

I did a little "research" about their SV's here on the forum. Got ideas about
what their little friends like and activities they enjoy... I really hope they 
are happy with what they receive :cloud9:


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I am almost ready to post Draco's Valentine...it will be in the mail before the 1st  This has been very fun.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Therese, your sv gifts sound exciting!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> Therese, your sv gifts sound exciting!!


thanks! I am excited to send them :hello1:
It was fun playing "detective" with their old posts here on Chi Ppl 
to find just the right idea for each recipient.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

just waiting for 2 very small things to come, ordered online


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have mine packed up and ready to mail. Woo Woo!!! FUN!!!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

waiting for a few bits to come through then im ready to send  x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

My online order arrived today :hello1:

Now I have everything I need to package it up and 
mail out. I'm happy, happy, happy! I love to give
gifts :love7:ccasion1::smilebox:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Packages going to the Post Office tomorrow


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

i sent my package off friday so it should be reaching them sometime today or tomorrow. i sure hope they like it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I was going to wait until Feb 1 to send mine but I can't wait!!! Mine will go out tomorrow!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Ours will be mailed out either tomorrow or by Friday!!!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

is it bad im so excited that i been checking the post office like 2 times a day?


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

We are all ready too. I'll send mine nearer the end of the week! Oh its so exciting x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Sent out the Secret Valentine Packages TODAY!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Cor! How long have I been away, this thread is great. I have a couple of pressies in and gonna do a little trip at the weekend to the store then its get them wrapped and sent off.

I love shopping for SS and SV are we having a SB (Secret Bunny) lol...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol sb! hahaha oh man...if we do ill be broke  i didnt even know chis knew about the easter bunny o.o

*dexter in the back* easter bunny?! whats a bunny :albino: is it yummy?


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Finished my SV crafts today, got things ready, now I just need to get them to the post office tomorrow to send them out!!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> lol sb! hahaha oh man...if we do ill be broke  i didnt even know chis knew about the easter bunny o.o
> 
> *dexter in the back* easter bunny?! whats a bunny :albino: is it yummy?


Hey Dex, I over heard mummy saying Easter Bunny will be in the stores soon and wondered if I'd get one, I too dunno what they are but it would be fun to find out. lol


----------

